# help me find a place to fish



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I am planning on taking my son on a father/son fishing trip during his spring break. April 14-18. Planning on either 3 or 4 days. Looking for about 8 hours or so away. I also want to catch fish that I cannot catch here in Ohio. Thinking about Virginia beach to do some ocean fishing. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. My wife and daughter may tag along but they would be staying at the hotel in the pool since it will be april


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Did a quick search on google and found this.
There's a link on the page that shows what's biting & when.

http://www.rudeeinletcharters.com/


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I found that place as well, was hoping that someone could give me another place to search or other ideas on where to go


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Lake wheeler for blue cats. April can be an awesome time for them down there. Multiple fish over 50 pounds is common. Hire Jason bridges. He is top notch.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Wheeler lake looks like a great place to go but unfortunately that is a little to far than I am willing to go for a three day trip. I have put some thought in the guide that operates out of cincy for blues though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

How about a trip to Lake Ontario or Lake Michigan for King Salmon? I've never done it, but other than ocean fishing, I can't think of many other species which can't be caught here within an 8 hour drive!


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I will end up in the ocean. I make a fall trip to Michigan to fly fish for kings. Trying to do something different and I'm thinking it will either be a guided catfish trip in cincy or to the ocean. Really want to do a Canada trip as well but don't currently have a passport 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Also going to the smokey mountains in June for some trout so my options are kinda limited on where I can go to do something different. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Dale Hollow smallmouth

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Fishnhunt said:


> Really want to do a Canada trip as well but don't currently have a passport.


I go my buddies grandparent's cottage in Ontario, and while there aren't any "different species" like you mentioned, it's *definitely* a trip worth making!! Just the scenery and peacefulness alone is worth it, let alone the AWESOME fishing!

All you'll need is the passport card, not the book. $55 total if I remember correctly, and you will have it *well* before April (mine only took a couple weeks), so it's still an option!


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the wife has talked me into staying local and just going camping at either skeeter or pymatuning. Not exactly different but 3 or 4 days of fishing hard should do the trick of curing the winter blues. We decided we shod concentrate on saving money for our smokey mountain vacation. Thanks for all the help with the ideas and the next thing I plan on doing is getting my passport card so I can plan a canada trip for next year. Would love to get up there to chase some pike 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Fishnhunt said:


> ...so I can plan a canada trip for next year. Would love to get up there to chase some pike.


Big pike, muskie, walleye and smallmouth are commonplace up there... It's a totally different fishing experience up there, that's for sure!

We try to do a full week each year, but if one of our work schedules or something doesn't permit, a long weekend (take off friday and monday) never left me feeling slighted. 

Have fun on your trip, though, wherever you end up! :B:B


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

catmando said:


> Dale Hollow smallmouth
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1. Whatever you do, go south, not north...


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I talked my wife into taking me to myrtle beach for my 30th birthday at the end of February. I realize this is not the best time to fish in the ocean but this was the time of the year that I could go. Has anyone ever been down there around this time. Most likely will be going on on a headboat during he day an possibly in the evening as well. Normally we go to a casino for my birthday but this year I decided that I would rather get something out of the money I normally blow and take a weekend trip and hopefully catch some fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

When I was in Hilton Head they said Feb and Mar you can catch redfish in the surf. Not sure if Myrtle Beach is the same but that would be fun.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

When do the stripers start running the beaches? Also, instead of a head boat, look into the inshore guides. They are perfect for just 2-3 people, they stay in the intercoastal waterways, and river mouths so you don't have to worry about getting tossed around in big waves. You'll get lots of one on one time with your captain and your son and there's tons of species of fish to catch.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

This trip to myrtle is going to be just me and my wife. The reason I am going with a headboat is cost. This is a birthday trip and I am not going to be able to afford the 3-400 to hire a guide and am just goin to do the headboat so I have a chance to catch something I have never caught. I have thought about fishing the surf as well. I will be taking one of my catfish rods down with me in case the weather is good enough that I can try to surf fish. We are going down for 2 nights and I am doing two different headboat trips one on the am an one in the evening


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vandaman55 (Feb 16, 2012)

Redfish in the marshes, murrells inlet and garden city, about 20-30 minutes down the road.


----------

